# warning!!



## drewmyster (Oct 13, 2012)

I find this pretty confusing to think about dp, so bear with me as i short threw my mind and interpitation of how i got dp , depression was my first of my problems had went threw a pretty bad breakup one that i was almost out of untail i discorvered pot yes the stuff pulled my mind out of it made things more clear again but with that becomes with a loss to feel only interested in what things were all about i guess i accepted it well one reason i was really emotional and i mean i could feel u if u were having a bad day they ran my life and who i was for so long untail pot well after that i experenced anxiety like a mf what people thought of me what i thought of my self worth, gmo and flouride in water was all i wanted to do was reach people but i lost that foot hold of who i was so getting off the pot and moving to video games was a way to distract and my distractions made me forget know im hear 5 years latter trying to break free from the dispair i accepted mostly cause of my son. but i think accepting it has should me poisitive energy that i wouldnt have seen before hard to explain, loss of positive emotions were the first thing to loose and thin clear thinking a cloud that rumble ideas to fast for my focus to grab hold to feed my emotions, well rambling is all i can do these day i have to be ask a quiestion to really express what it is i feel otherwise to many conflict i guess togeither when thinking of a reason wy im here, hiding i dont think so ive had good days like 1 or twice a year thats what gives me hope, i still know its still there and want give up i feel like i have a lot to share about what ive learned and what people could learn, i know u cant see it but i dont mind that ive declared it so people can see that im not scared of my web of truth memories scatered, thinking none existant, coping skills gone memory recall, lost and dumb and numb u might think that i always been like this and relize with this disease but before i had friends dreams of going places a focus in passion of are well being one way i expressed this was threw composing music on the piano and played all around california started when i was 6 had to quite that cause of no new material.. hears to u and the hell with me , thanks for your time peace


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe you still on depression , and DP can be a symptom of depression .


----------



## drewmyster (Oct 13, 2012)

ya it is. dp dementia. mostly what causes me the most problem is that when i take SSRI they seem to make my anxiety alot worse just got off of wellbutrin, hop turns off.. dont know what to do concentration is the worse. I wonder if it could be a over stimualtion of nerves in the central nerves system, coffee cigerates, coffee i drank 4-6 cups a day back 2 years ago ,know it more like 1-3 cups ,cigerates im down to 5 a day. one have any ideas on this


----------

